# Tape or no tape?!



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

simple outlets and switches maybe but not gfci or afci (in my opinion this tends to hold in heat which isnt good for any electronics components within)


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I usually try to tape off device terminals. In metal boxes, especially single gang handy boxes, it helps avoid a future short when someone pulls it out. With romex and bare grounds, there's less chance that a stray ground will push up on a terminal screw.

But normally I skip it on NM wiring and boxes


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Anytime I put in temp devices on a rough I'll tape it, just for safety purposes because a plate won't be on. 

Other than that I don't unless it's a metal box.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

speers16 said:


> A lot of electricians like to tape devices before they put them in a box. Some see it as pointless and don't. What do you guys think? and why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to put 33 on them but I leave the front of the screws exposed so if the HO tampers with it he will get belted good:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Pointless.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pointless waste of time.


----------



## speers16 (Dec 31, 2014)

Why is it pointless though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

speers16 said:


> Why is it pointless though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because there's no point to it.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

no tape


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MTW said:


> Pointless.





Rollie73 said:


> Pointless waste of time.


...single gang box cut in and use of madison clips to hold box, clips open after time and short?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I think its pointless. If you take your time and tuck the wiring back into the box neatly and centre the device up on the box at the same time then you will never have an issue with a short while installing the devices. 

So it serves no purpose there other than allowing someone to rush and do a half-assed job.

As for someone else removing the device later on.....let them worry about it. If they are an electrician then they'll know how to remove that device without causing a short or getting a shock or else they will shut the power down before working on it.
If they aren't an electrician then [email protected]*K 'em. :laughing: They shouldn't be playing with it anyway.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

360max said:


> ...single gang box cut in and use of madison clips to hold box, clips open after time and short?


Squeeze your clips together with a pair of linesmans pliers or some similar tool and they wont open up in 100 years.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

360max said:


> ...single gang box cut in and use of madison clips to hold box, clips open after time and short?


I agree, but haven't used a battleship in years - came across a few in the back room recently and actually made boat motions with them.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Squeeze your clips together with a pair of linesmans pliers or some similar tool and they wont open up in 100 years.


...I do squeeze them, but still tape device for single gang metal box


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

360max said:


> ...I do squeeze them, but still tape device for single gang metal box


To each his own but I personally feel you're wasting your time.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

360max said:


> ...I do squeeze them, but still tape device for single gang metal box


Haha. Always good to ask someone why they are called "steamboats" then show them why. 

Anyway.. I tape often but I work mostly in 4 squares and hot ::no::..


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> To each his own but I personally feel you're wasting your time.


it just a cheap precaution


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Only when using Madison bars when doing old work. Any other time it is pointless and a waste of time. LC


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Always in a tiger-grip box. It may be a waste of time, but I feel better about it and it's not much tape and it's not much time.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

speers16 said:


> Why is it pointless though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to ET......:thumbup:


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

I've taken enough taped devices out and I absolutely hate that adhesive residue that builds up and gets on my screwdriver.

If it's temp wiring, and the box is open, I'll tape it. Never on final installs.

I think it gives a false sense of security. You can still get shocked or cause a short with a taped device.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Squeeze your clips together with a pair of linesmans pliers or some similar tool and they wont open up in 100 years.


I pinch them with my *****. Puts a little crimp in them which keeps the box from sliding out of place


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Never. I think I still have part of my first roll of tape I bought.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I usually don't tape unless I want device to look like HO put it in himself.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

eddy current said:


> I pinch them with my *****. Puts a little crimp in them which keeps the box from sliding out of place


 
Good idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't tape devices even if in a metal box, why would there be a need if it's installed correctly. 
If the device is floating loose because the dry walkers root zipped an oversized opening, I have the tapers fix it so it sits properly. Even if I made the hole I'll insure it's not a floater and will stand the test of time.


----------



## icon (Sep 11, 2013)

Waste of time and material. I use my tape for hockey shin pads, blends in well with the black socks


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Tape gets used to keep open rolls of romex intact during transport and holding the heads of conductors together on snake heads. Tape never sees its way inside a box on my jobs other than color identification.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Tape gets used to keep open rolls of romex intact during transport and holding the heads of conductors together on snake heads. Tape never sees its way inside a box on my jobs other than color identification.


you forgot that tape is the universal first aid kit:laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It just doesn't look right unless the ground is down. OOps... wrong thread.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> It just doesn't look right unless the ground is down. OOps... wrong thread.


Just tape over the ground so it doesn't matter.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Make sure you tape your joints as well, wouldn't want that wire nut to fall off.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

speers16 said:


> A lot of electricians like to tape devices before they put them in a box. Some see it as pointless and don't. What do you guys think? and why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a slippery slope.
Start taping devices and next thing you know, you will be taping wirenuts.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

jrannis said:


> It's a slippery slope.
> Start taping devices and next thing you know, you will be taping wirenuts.


And soon not using junction boxes, just massive amounts of tape


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

readydave8 said:


> And soon not using junction boxes, just massive amounts of tape


A very slippery slope indeed.


----------



## Circuit Tracer (Feb 5, 2015)

Not needed. IMO

Mike


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

jrannis said:


> It's a slippery slope.
> Start taping devices and next thing you know, you will be taping wirenuts.


Nooooooo, I will stop taping devices immediately, can't let that happen to myself!!!


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

I tape em up and pigtail with the ground down. 

Or whatever the foreman wants. 

Lot of time depends on the site. Hospitals/critical environments get the full Monty. Commercial build outs get in and get out.


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

I tape everything, because I don't turn anything off.


----------



## Robert kratz (Feb 16, 2015)

*Tape or no tape*

I install tape on all devices, tape is cheaper than my time to run to the panel to. Reset a breaker. If you are working with thhn on a device and a 4sq with a plaster ring in only takes 1 strand sticking out to touch that plaster ring and off to the panel you go. Sometimes this panel may be on another floor in a closet that you don't have a key to, so now you need to find this person with a key! Have you ever handed the customer a bill for for a 3hr re pt. Change and get paid or questioned about it!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Robert kratz said:


> I install tape on all devices, tape is cheaper than my time to run to the panel to. Reset a breaker. *If you are working with thhn on a device and a 4sq with a plaster ring in only takes 1 strand sticking out to touch that plaster ring and off to the panel you go.* Sometimes this panel may be on another floor in a closet that you don't have a key to, so now you need to find this person with a key! Have you ever handed the customer a bill for for a 3hr re pt. Change and get paid or questioned about it!


Again........slow down, take the time to twist your stranded conductor together properly and make sure they're all under the screw like its supposed to be.

If its twisted tight and wrapped around the screw before you tighten it down then this should never be an issue.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Twist your stranded conductors counter clockwise before you wrap them around the screw and they won't splay out when you tighten them. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Maritimesmaster (Feb 12, 2015)

Only if I leave them out for the cry wallers to board and fill around


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Circuit Tracer said:


> Not needed. IMO Mike http://www.michaels-electric.com


I see your a local.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

speers16 said:


> A lot of electricians like to tape devices before they put them in a box. Some see it as pointless and don't. What do you guys think? and why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your boss wants you to do it. Then do it. Who really cares what any Yahoo says.:thumbup:


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> I see your a local.


Same here


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can say with certainty that I have NEVER had a short circuit from wires attached to a device shorting to a box because I didn't tape the terminal screws, even on shallow sectional/old work boxes.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MTW said:


> I can say with certainty that I have NEVER had a short circuit from wires attached to a device shorting to a box because I didn't tape the terminal screws, even on shallow sectional/old work boxes.



Me too, because I put the grounds up.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> Me too, because I put the grounds up.


I saw what you did there. :whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

speers16 said:


> A lot of electricians like to tape devices before they put them in a box. Some see it as pointless and don't. What do you guys think? and why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the wires are stripped correctly which means that no copper would be seen outside of the connector and the "twist" is correct, no tape is needed.


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

I tape boxes on counter tops if I know the tile guy has to come in for a back splash.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Tape , the poor man's glowing connection prophylaxis ....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Robert kratz said:


> I install tape on all devices, tape is cheaper than my time to run to the panel to. Reset a breaker. If you are working with thhn on a device and a 4sq with a plaster ring in *only takes 1 strand sticking out to touch that plaster ring and off to the panel you go. *Sometimes this panel may be on another floor in a closet that you don't have a key to, so now you need to find this person with a key! Have you ever handed the customer a bill for for a 3hr re pt. Change and get paid or questioned about it!


Couple of quick breaker resets will blow that 1 strand clear.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

No tape ground up.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

No tape (unless it's going to be tiled), ground down, screws up, panel sideways.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

daks said:


> ground down, screws up, panel sideways.


No no no. Ground to the right, screws same direction as the device, and panels vertical.


----------



## JBlakemore (Aug 20, 2012)

local134gt said:


> Ground to the right.


Isn't ground to the left better? Keeps the hot prong down and protected.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

JBlakemore said:


> Isn't ground to the left better? Keeps the hot prong down and protected.


But hot side up protects wire from dropping down in box if it breaks loose right?


----------



## JBlakemore (Aug 20, 2012)

theJcK said:


> hot side up protects wire from dropping down in box if it breaks loose


I see your point, but I would expect there is a higher likelihood of a plug being slightly exposed than the wire coming loose. If the wires are coming off of the devices, I think there are bigger problems.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Haha. Thats just what I was taught.. im not saying anyones right or wrong. Except ground is down.. up is the sky.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

JBlakemore said:


> Isn't ground to the left better? Keeps the hot prong down and protected.


Meh, a plug that's not properly connected is equally dangerous no matter the orientation of the receptacle. If it was that much of an issue we'd be using twist-locks everywhere.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

whats going to melt and burn first, tape or wirenut?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

papaotis said:


> whats going to melt and burn first, tape or wirenut?


Both?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, I tape the right side, but not the left.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

good example, but ive seen the tape burn first. probly not the norm, since it usually gets hot enough to burn both


----------



## tonym (Sep 8, 2009)

Tape for metal boxes. A little extra work saves a lot of possible problems!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll only use tape when i do a crappy job putting in box holders. Any other time, no tape.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

The engineer that was in charge when I started at the shop required all devices to be taped and of course wire nuts too. Got chewed out shortly after I started for not taping wire nuts. Now it's a habit. :001_huh:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

How about like this. 
100yo pretwisted and taped. 
Might have gotten a little warm on the one I tried to unwrap.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gesparky221 said:


> The engineer that was in charge when I started at the shop required all devices to be taped and of course wire nuts too. Got chewed out shortly after I started for not taping wire nuts. Now it's a habit. :001_huh:


Yuck. Your engineer sucks and I hate you.



Jk (kind of) :laughing:


----------



## WantAndAble (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.cantexinc.com/Products/EZ_Residential_Boxes/Old_Work_Box/index.php

In this type of box I will. Just because they are so small. Maybe in a normal metal box if its really full and I can see a potential future issue if I dont. But its over the top to do it in plastic boxes, or even in all metal boxes as long as youre not overfilling them and are installing devices properly.

Anyone who goes in after should know to already be working as if its not taped. And if they dont, as someone already said, **** em.

As there are many trade terms from various countries, and company to company. Would anyone mind showing me a picture of a madison clip ?


----------



## WantAndAble (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.cantexinc.com/Products/EZ_Residential_Boxes/Old_Work_Box/index.php

In this type of box I will. Just because they are so small. Maybe in a normal metal box if its really full and I can see a potential future issue if I dont. But its over the top to do it in plastic boxes, or even in all metal boxes as long as youre not overfilling them and are installing devices properly.

Anyone who goes in after should know to already be working as if its not taped. And if they dont, as someone already said, **** em.

As there are many trade terms from various countries, and company to company. Would anyone mind showing me a picture of a madison clip ?



> The engineer that was in charge when I started at the shop required all devices to be taped and of course wire nuts too. Got chewed out shortly after I started for not taping wire nuts. Now it's a habit.


Its stuff like that, that confuses me. If the splice is done properly, why do you need tape...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

WantAndAble said:


> As there are many trade terms from various countries, and company to company. Would anyone mind showing me a picture of a madison clip ?


Here you go. 

Funny, I googled Madison strap and the picture is from here on ET


----------



## WantAndAble (Feb 19, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Funny, I googled Madison strap and the picture is from here on ET


Thank you! Ive always referred to those as Easy Boxes. Id tape that, and thats about it.

Edit: Sorry for double post


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

local134gt said:


> No no no. Ground to the right, screws same direction as the device, and panels vertical.


No no no,

Ground right, trim screws verticle and inverted panels next to the toilet.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's gotta be _some_ service call out there to convince the _no_-tape crowd here :whistling2:










~C:laughing:S~


----------

